# Malaysia moving with dog restricted breed



## WaterGnome (7 mo ago)

Hi all,

My wife and son are moving to KL as student and guardian later this year. We have a restricted breed dog (Doberman) and know there are multiple requirements around the property we need to rent. Anyone has any experience moving to Malaysia from abroad with a restricted breed dog and can share what exactly are the authorities looking for in the property, how difficult it was etc?

Any help appreciated!!!


----------

